# AsiaBill's Ten Travel Tips for the Philippines



## AsiaBill (Sep 28, 2008)

I seldom if ever allow such international media reports to effect my travel plans so that's also my advice to anyone who wants to make their travel DREAMS a REALITY! Then again with the rising costs of rice, food and gasoline and the world economic slump it's ALWAYS WISE to be aware that crime will increase in each and every country. So GO FOR IT but be sensible and here's my ten travel tips.

AsiaBill's Ten Travel Tips for the Philippines!!

1.) Always carry small change in Pesos, Coins & 20, 50 &100 notes. That saves you the annoyance from the very common reply, "sorry
no change".

2.) Ask someone, a local Filipino or foreigner about taxi or jeepney, tricycle fares before you get in. Pay & walk away. NEVER ask "How much?" because the price goes up the more you talk. A moving taxi is too busy working so it tends to be a better, more honest
taxi versus parked taxis waiting for victims. Tip the taxi driver P10 to P20 reward him for not hassling you. Good Karma ALWAYS REWARDS you.

3. ) Never change money on the street nor inside a restaurant. You will ALWAYS lose and usually almost half your money. These money
change scam artists are very good and show that the hand is always quicker than the eye.
4. ) Never gamble with local Filipinos not pool, playing cards, chess or any game for money & not even for drinks. It's safer not to gamble. It's one example in life where when you win you lose & when you lose you lose. This also applies to Filipinos outside their own province, barrio without access to the support of their barkada(sp?).

5. ) Never raise your voice at a Filipino away from your own neighborhood. Never call a Filipino "STUPID". They are very sensitive
about it. If you do get angry & make the mistake. Please leave the place as soon as possible .Go Away Fast because you are in more DANGER than you realize. Filipinos are among the most peaceful easy going, "happy go lucky" people in the world so do not like to fight BUT "fair fights" are not the custom, "fight to kill" is.

6. ) Forget about the 2 words "WHY" & "SHOULD" or you get constant headache trying to understand why things happen like they do in places outside your own country, especially the Philippines. Acceptance is the preferable attitude. There are too many things for you to
question, so it's better for you not to start. So just relax & enjoy the positive aspects of living in the Philippines with a sense of humor.

7. ) Expect everything to be late and slow. Life stops at LUNCH. Schedules change & the weather is unpredictable. Telephones, electricity, cable TV, internet access and water - sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. Such is life so use these "down times" to broaden your awareness of life around you without the modern conveniences s most of us take for granted.

8.) Never accept drinks, candy, or fruit from strangers, especially, younger women, most often appearing very straight, educated and sophisticated like Filipinas working in offices in Manila. In the past few years a few of our guests have been drugged, maybe one or two guests per year, using the above methods after being met in Rizal Park, shopping malls, the open markets & even on the bus. We have never heard about this happening in other parts of the Philippines.

9.) Always wear a cloth type money belt which is worn around your waist under your clothes instead of those leather or vinyl pouch waist bags with several zippered pockets because psychologically they appear as you are advertising your valuables. It may seem a bit awkward to reach under your pants to get your money or travelers checks at a bank but it's MUCH SAFER. Even when you drink too much your money is much safer closer to your - - - -.

10. ) DON'T WORRY BE HAPPY!!

Okay feel free to comment or add travel tips to this list but please don't take offense because allow me to remind you I LOVE the PHILIPPINES and the FILIPINO PEOPLE! but people are people like anywhere else each of us struggling to survive, support our families and prosper.
Life is Short! Traveling and the people you meet and experiences you have "on the road" will enhance your life forever so GO FOR IT! Feel FREE to ask me Questions about living and traveling in Asia & the Philippines.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Travel Tips*



AsiaBill said:


> I seldom if ever allow such international media reports to effect my travel plans so that's also my advice to anyone who wants to make their travel DREAMS a REALITY! Then again with the rising costs of rice, food and gasoline and the world economic slump it's ALWAYS WISE to be aware that crime will increase in each and every country. So GO FOR IT but be sensible and here's my ten travel tips.
> 
> AsiaBill's Ten Travel Tips for the Philippines!!
> 
> ...


Hi Bill and welcome. Enjoyed your post and would agree with the safety and travel tips. 
Living or spending time here takes some getting use to for sure.

Gene...


----------



## robbiemarshall (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks i know most is true unfortunitely except for the people they are even generous


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Everything you mentioned matches what I have experienced in my time on Luzon. Thank you for explaining the life style so well.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice post Bill...cheers


----------



## paybaxz (Jun 22, 2011)

You are absolutely right Bill..... and along life's path here.... you'll likely make many friends and aquaintances too! 

My lifelong motto has always been... 'Attitude is EVERYTHING' ... I have found that it apply's to every single aspect of life. Having a good attitude is benificial to all.... others will recognise and appreciate..... and you will create BETTER YOU...MENTALLY AND PHYSICALLY!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Attitude*



paybaxz said:


> You are absolutely right Bill..... and along life's path here.... you'll likely make many friends and aquaintances too!
> 
> My lifelong motto has always been... 'Attitude is EVERYTHING' ... I have found that it apply's to every single aspect of life. Having a good attitude is benificial to all.... others will recognise and appreciate..... and you will create BETTER YOU...MENTALLY AND PHYSICALLY!


Absolutly 100% right. The attitude we have each day (here or in our home country) makes all the difference in the world. Also recognizing that this is their country and we are only a guest here. No mater what, right or wrong, it is their country and if we can't or will not adjust and accept their way of life, then it's time to leave for greener pastures.


Gene


----------



## paybaxz (Jun 22, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Absolutly 100% right. The attitude we have each day (here or in our home country) makes all the difference in the world. Also recognizing that this is their country and we are only a guest here. No mater what, right or wrong, it is their country and if we can't or will not adjust and accept their way of life, then it's time to leave for greener pastures.
> 
> 
> Gene


Gene you are of course right...there is NO other way to say it..... and I happen to think that this is a s green as it gets!... I am content and happy... and i am NOT going nowhere!....


----------



## Hayseed (Jun 25, 2012)

Also be careful about WHAT you say. Certain "figures of speech" or colloquialisms may confuse Filipinos. They take things literally. Also avoid using self-deprecating humor or insulting humor. In America, a lot of people jokingly insult each other for fun. Filipinos do not find this humor to be funny. They also do not see the humor in putting oneself down. I always thought Rodney dangerfields style of humor was hilarious, but many Filipinos do not see the humor in ridiculing oneself. Jokes about Jesus, the pope, etc can also be offensive. Many westerners tell religious jokes and the culture is often more secular so its not as big a deal.In the Philippines its different.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

My Filipina wife only changes her money at a bank, or an SM store. :laugh: She says the rates are best there.

When we are out, she takes the lead in everything so that they don't see the tall, white, American until after the dealing is done. 

As far as cash, I carry one of those around the neck ID carriers that I use when deployed with my disaster team.


----------



## NickAdams (Oct 17, 2012)

I've never had a problem with the little money exchange shops right off a main street such as in Angeles.


----------

